
Show HN: A GitHub Repo Local Backup CLI Utility - chenshuiluke
https://github.com/chenshuiluke/github-repo-dl
======
sigjuice
Why is sudo needed?

~~~
chenshuiluke
It isn't needed

~~~
sigjuice
I spotted _sudo_ in the last line of the Readme.

~~~
chenshuiluke
Oh, I thought you were talking about running the program. That entire line is
for the purpose of removing everything in the current directory except the
source files, such as the 'repositories' folder (which is where the program
stores downloaded repositories by default) for cleanup purposes.

As for why sudo is there, whenever the download directory for the repositories
is rm'd for cleanup, I get a confirmation prompts for each subdirectory:

rm -r repositories/ rm: descend into write-protected directory
'repositories/'? y rm: descend into write-protected directory
'repositories/calculator' ...

So I just use sudo to skip said prompts and documented it.

~~~
sigjuice
It is very unlikely that any of this needs elevated privileges. What is the
ownership and permission of the directories you can’t remove?

Edit: rm -rf instead of sudo rm -r should work

~~~
chenshuiluke
Hey, thanks man! I'll update the README

~~~
ibizaman
Another neat way IMO is to provide a Makefile with a clean target.

